# Anyone Drift there 240SX's?



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone Drift there 240SX's???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

mine too pretty to drift
i got some brutal rear camber happening though, measured it the other day -2.2 degrees!! Rear camber kit for me!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sniperboss doesn, so does driftS13, one has a badass car with a badass system, the other one doens't even have a car


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they also have NNNNNAAAAAWWWWWZZZZ w/ stock suspension, brake, wheels. it's sick


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

i did what i could with a stock 240, but i have warn suspention out to much, and i dont have very good control. i plan on doing alot with my suspention and breaks over the winter, and should be able to control a drift much better next spring/summer.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

my rps13 gets tossed around quite a bit on my flt-a2's...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

when i used to have my 240SX i drifted it pretty often. got pretty good at it.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

can i drift my fwd max?

lol

:fluffy: 

nice sb avatar btw Nissan00


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

strong bad!!!! u guys go to his techno e-mail? that is the shit 

u can drift in ur maxima, it's ass draggin


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> strong bad!!!! u guys go to his techno e-mail? that is the shit
> 
> u can drift in ur maxima, it's ass draggin


 maybe this is too much info...

but i'm the best ass dragger in DNE... hehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> maybe this is too much info...
> 
> but i'm the best ass dragger in DNE... hehe


 :lame: :loser: :idhitit: :crazy: :jump:


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

dude strong bad rules! The techno email is great man! I still haven't gotten my lazy buttocks over there to see the new email, someone told me it was about the patch on his couch lol :thumbup: 

should be good!

is it possible to drift a stock 240Sx?


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh and I'll have a full homestar sig banner by tonight


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think u can post pictures in ur sig


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

aw man that's no good....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its alright i guess, saves bandwidth which makes these forums go faster i don't mind


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

"I don't drift, I hit curbs and lightposts" - Dousan


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vodKA said:


> "I don't drift, I hit curbs and lightposts" - Dousan


LOL!!!!! :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

haha!!!


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes, you can drift in a stock 240SX. you can pretty much drift in any stock RWD car. the key is suspension.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The key is driver skill.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I drift my cars a lot. I am not the best I know at it, but it takes time. I only drift solo though. I dont think I will ever try drifting next to another person like the D1! That shit is incredible! :waving:


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

anyone have some vids of drifting???


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

i have some drift vids, maybe i will make a torent of some tonight when i get home. that way you can all download it faster then i can upload at.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

cool :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ex of ass dragging.

it was raining..
friend drives a geo metro.. ( bday present  )
giving me a ride home..
looks around..no cars..
takes a corner fast..
drags ass..
hits curb..

i was cracking up in the passenger seat.. it was hilarious.. but no matter, sliding is fun


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i tried to drift, or wutever i tried to do, stop sign turn and floored it, lost control, hit the brakes, almost slide into a truck, guy in the bed of his trucks looks over at me and is like :wtf: then i'm look at him like wtf u want bitch, then drive off


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

what kind of vids do you all want?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I just uploaded it onto my web space, bit torrent was being a pain to figure out.

http://home.comcast.net/~josephrc/Drifting_Vids.zip

zip file has 2 vids in it, not sure how happy my ISP will be about it, ohwell. if you guys want any more i will have to take this one down. i also have some smaller ones that come in at around 5mb.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

I'll get this one tonight, hey are there any others? zip2 what's that? as long as it's driftin' I don't care really have any stock 240's gettin' sideways?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

no most of the vids are just ones i have downloaded and keept. i wish i had a digital video cam so i could get some local ones. plus we have alot of good twisty roads with little trafic, so when i get good enough i might try some of those.

its saved in Zip format because i was trying to make a torrent file that would have speed up the downloads (kind of like a file shareing) but i couldnt get it to work, so i just uploaded it onto my space.

if you need a zip program here is a link

http://www.download.com


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

cool I'll pull it down in a little while have any others? or is this all of yours in one?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

i have lots more, well over 200mb of just drifting vids


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

dang! so what are in this one?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> sniperboss doesn, so does driftS13, one has a badass car with a badass system, the other one doens't even have a car


um yea...i didnt have a car. but i do now, bought it with my own money and my tanabe springs and cusco tension rods are on their way. so yea..and i tried drifting it in the mall parking lot before and it slides like bitch. thats it..


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

slides good?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ok..wow...i meant drift


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh yea...i dont have "naaawwwzz" but i do have stock wheels right now cuz i dont wanna waste money on them when i can get some anit-sway bars instead, and my brakes are good for now and like i said im waiting for my springs and rods...


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Glad it drifts good man. So how do u think the handling mods will help drifting?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

cant tell if ur being sarcastic...but if ur serious their gonna help give the car less bodyroll and stiffin my chassis..


edt: oh yea i dunno if the tension rod are gonna stiffin it up but mine are on their last strings...


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

sorry was being sarcastic  hehe so do you drift alot? Or just looking to take corners fast?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i dont like driftin with a stock 240, i had a bad experiance...i drifted and had to much roll, somehow bounced back and i lost control...that was the scariest shiet in my lyfe...


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> sorry was being sarcastic  hehe so do you drift alot? Or just looking to take corners fast?


ohhh ok no prob  but i take corners fast and "accidently" let out the clutch to fast

180sx-x: bodyroll sux ass. hope u didnt hurt urself or others


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drifting costs a lot of money.. driftins13, we understand


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

everything that envolves u getting something for ur car cost a lot, cept if u drive a honda...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> ohhh ok no prob  but i take corners fast and "accidently" let out the clutch to fast
> 
> 180sx-x: bodyroll sux ass. hope u didnt hurt urself or others


.thankfully no1 was hurt seriously...and yea, body roll does suck...my 240 has so much less body roll thanks to my sway bars and heim joints and so on...but sometimes i miss it, dont noe y...n e ways


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea..but its not like im pro-drift or anything...just a learner. so does anyone else drift their rides??? or at least try to like me?


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

^^ yeah


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

We got a couple in the club. There are a lot more people around who brag about drifting than people who can actually do it.
If you start you can pretty much say goodbye to having a nice condition car.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, alot of ppl here wen they drift take of their bumpers and mufflers(very loud!) as to not mess them up, but sumthin always happens...have u ever seen a car break a control arm mid-drift??, yea, me neither, but i heard shiet like that can happen...


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> yea..but its not like im pro-drift or anything...just a learner. so does anyone else drift their rides??? or at least try to like me?


 i'm GONNA  i'm going to Drift Day 10.. Also known as the Nissan Owners Festival anyone else goin ??


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

when n where is this festival? im thinkkin of flyin up there an usin my cuz's 240...but i need more info on it...


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

Drift Day 10 / Nissan Owners Festival will be on Saturday November 29 at the California Speedway in Fontana California. From 6am to approx 4:30pm


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

anyone have any more drift vids?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have a long drift vid of koguchi and driftworks 1,2,3 but don't know how to upload these..


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

vsp3c - how big are they? i could try and figure out bittorrent for some good vids. or if there small enough could post them on my web space. 

do you all care if i take that one off? if i do i can put some others on.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

OK 2 new vids

frist one is the bigger one coming in at around 10mb
its a drift comp in japan, and its pretty good, has the signal S13 in it

http://home.comcast.net/~josephrc/drift.wmv

second on is a small clip of 5 cars drifting next to each other, and i mean its small as in short, think its 1mb.

http://home.comcast.net/~josephrc/5_car_drift.mpeg


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

hope you all like them


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

second one might not be worth it


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

it wasn't...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

pretty big.. driftworks1 is 47.2mb, 2 is 43.9mb, and 3 is 61.1mb. koguchi vid is 4.62mb but isn't the greatest

now i gotta go watch them.. just talking about them makes me wanna go watch..


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

dude the first one was sweet have any more like that?? What cars are those? Are the USA cars? What kind? Never seen them before!!! The only one I knew of was the 240SX


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn guess i won't be seeing it, 56gay


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

can you drift ok in a stock 240? iv been wanting to do it but cant figure out how


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this question has been asked a million times,yes you can, but its not recommended.

you can't see me...


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

It is very posable, its just that it is very hard on the car. so with all the warn out and old parts, its even worse. i am curently paying for that right now with all the stuff i am having to fix on my car. the stock power is enough also. its just easier with more.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

cool


----------



## Dorifto (Nov 23, 2003)

*re dorifto*

Hi Names Ben Im from Australia stumbled across your forums today. Down here in Oz we have your 24sx except they are called 180sx's here. Exactly the same cars (right hand drive of course) come with either ca18 turbo in the early models or the mighty sr20 in the later models. We are part of a club called Garage Drift and basically all we do is drift the mighty 180/240sx. We drift them from bog stock to highly modified. It is VERY easy to drift these cars, here are some tips. First run tyre pressure to about 40 -50psi. Next use the handbrake to get yourself sliding into corners (or power into them if you can). Use stiff suspension, most drift cars only use stiffer shocks/springs but obviously adjustable coilovers are always better. Stiffen the car any way possible as it will help control and slide the car better. It more comes down to driver control than anything else........ Cyas Later

Garage Drift Crew.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

first drift today. it was pretty sweet. gonna have to stiffen chassis though if i want to do it more


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

can you guysrecomend what i will need before i start drifting more often. I know that I could use some coilovers, sway bars, and strut bars, but is there anything else that might be helpful. im assuming that f/rstrubars would be minimal


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

SEARCH!! we just had a whole thread on drifting set-ups. go find it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:d


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

here's my story. i have a 91 240 . it has kyb shocks, sprint springs and an injen air intake. for 3 months now i have been drifting bymyself, until recently my friend asked me if he can video tape me in action, he, ofcourse not knowing what drifting is or how a drift looks like started to record me, doing my thing, on the wet parking lot, trying to look dashing for the camera, after a few sessions, im done. time to see myself. when we played it back. i got so mad, and at the same time ashamed...why you ask, because all this time, these 3 months where i thought i was drifting, i was only powersliding. it broke my heart. so now my dream of drifting was over, especially for a guy who wanted to prove that my automatic can drift...ohwell, i guess its ok. i guess someday, someone will continue my dream  :dumbass: :loser: :thumbdwn:  :hal: :lame:


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

This is what i would recommend to any beginner drifter/autoX driver

Stiffen the chase - there are a lot of ways to stiffen the cars chase, some things do more then others. the best way to go about this is to get the things that do the most for the best price. start with the standers SB, sway bars. maybe some other stuff depending on how fare you want to go.

Next - weight reduction, its pretty simple remove or move stuff around to get a lower and better weight split.

3rd - shock and springs. all you need is a good spring and nice shock combo for a beginner. this way you can really learn where the cars problems lie and go from there, and when you have finally learned enough and are good enough that its becomes a limitation then upgrade.

4th - new bushing. This part also falls under stiffening, but also has other benefits. Sometimes if you’re still working with a daily driver the stiffer here, doesn’t always mean the better. as you really don’t want to make your car to uncomfortable.

then when your finally ready for it and that current setup just doesn’t give you the grip or control you need, its time to upgrade to full adjustability. I personally like the idea of controlling my suspension geometry, over ride height/spring rate/and shock dampening. Here you kind of have to make some trade offs. i would get camber plats, with adjustable TC, and TR up front, and adjustable upper link in the back before upgrading to full coilovers. as i feel your going to get to the limit of the geometry before the spring, and dampening rates.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

now, im sorry to ask this questio, but what exactly the difference between a drift and a power slide? I know that there a distict difference and ive watched video clips, asked friends, etc, but i still can figure it out.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you have to countersteer on a drift.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thanx, so i was just doing funky u-turns. its all good


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

a drift is a controlled slide, where you actually go around a turn, counter steering, ajusting the throttle. Slide is just a slide.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> now, im sorry to ask this questio, but what exactly the difference between a drift and a power slide? I know that there a distict difference and ive watched video clips, asked friends, etc, but i still can figure it out.


 FWD's can only power slide as the have no power in the rear... power sliding in an odd sense simply means pullin the ass around with the e-brake... nothing extremely special...

RWD's can do both... and drifting is a beautiful thing...


----------

